# Oculus Go Aufladen



## ziggi1 (8. Juli 2018)

Hallo!
Gestern wurde die Go so lange benutzt bis kein Saft mehr vorhanden war, heute versuche ich schon seit einigen Stunden sie aufzuladen.
Über PC - USB 3.0 Anschluss mit mitgeliefertes USB-KABEL, oder mit dem Ladegerät des Galaxy S7.
Es leuchtet kein Licht neben der Power Taste der Go. Egal was ich versuche ich schaff es nicht sie wieder im gang zu bringen.

Find es auch einen Frechheit das im Lieferumfang nur ein USB Kabel ohne Adapter geliefert wird, um 269€ sollte das auch dabei sein.

Was könnt ich noch versuchen?

mfg
ziggi1

edit
-----------------------------------------------

Problem gelöst - zwar hat sie beim aufladen nie geleuchtet aber nach ca.  10 - 15 sek. Power Knopf gedruckt gehalten hat sie sich wieder eingeschalten.
siehe da; 96% AKKU 
Jetzt leuchtet sie auch wieder bei angesteckten USB


----------

